# I need help fitting GentleLeader Easy Walk



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I got a Gentle Leader Easy Walk harness (not head type) for Shoni to try and train him to not pull on the lead. I thought I finally had it adjusted to him, but the first few steps with it and he is gagging and coughing. It is riding up too high in front when any pressure is on the lead. For those who aren't familar with them, the lead hooks in front of the chest.

It is size Petite, the smallest. I got a lead with a really light clip fastener. Shoni is a little over 6 lbs., but kind of narrow in front, not bulky at all. I tried to do the adjusting like the instructions. I could sure use some help from JMM or someone who has trained with these. :smhelp:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lower the top chest straps and tighten what is under his chest. I can't remember how the adjustments are on each kind...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 8 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632155


> Lower the top chest straps and tighten what is under his chest. I can't remember how the adjustments are on each kind...[/B]


O.K. I'll try that.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have one for Jax, but I haven't used it in a very long time.

I don't ever remember it riding up on him. I just grabbed it and put it on him.
Now I remember.

It should have a different color on one of the straps. You unhook the other one (the one that says Easy Walk), the tag, that says "P" or whatever size it is, should be in your right hand. Put it over his head, then wrap that under his chest and behind his arms.

Let me know if that helps!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been trying one of these out lately but Luna is able to get her legs into the chest strap area even when its really tight  
Hope it works out for Shoni


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We use the head GentleLeader for Ozzy and Chase. Wish we could help but don't know how to fit the harness.


----------

